# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Wet Weather Gear

## Nunga

Im after some wet weather gear. I have some cheap stuff at the moment. It is waterproof but it does not breath at all and you end up sweating like mad and your clothes underneath normally end up just as wet as if you didnt have anything on. I dont want to spend hundreds of dollars on pants and a coat. is there another option? I do a lot of tramping and this time of year there is a lot of rain so i need something to keep me dry.

----------


## 223nut

army surplus goretex is prob the cheapest option very noisy if hunting in it though. only other option if you dont want to spend hundreds is dont go out when it rains, you get what you pay for with outdoor gear

----------


## 199p

The Kuiu teton gear is prob about as cheap as you will find good quality gear 

Jacket 
Teton Rain Jacket - Waterproof Hunting Jackets & Gear | KUIU

Pants 
Teton Rain Pant - Waterproof, Lightweight Hunting Pants | KUIU

I have a lot of there other gear and its great i see no reason why there "Budget" line would perform

----------


## Marty Henry

I have a swazi "breathable" one tough mutha, and some ridgeline seam sealed stuff breathable ha! sweat like a pig in it, best ive found is the techniflex raingear off the farm, though to be honest the leggings do puncture easily but you can get a diy repair kit

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Something I would reccomend if you want something that is absolutely 100% waterproof and breathable would be to look outside what is normally considered "hunting brands". I have a Line7 glacier Jacket that I use as my everyday wet weather jacket on the farm and its unstoppable, I got my first one three years ago when they first came out and we were asked to trial them for PGG Wrightson, have just replaced it only last week for a new one, the gear gets a real thrashing on farm and has always been 100% weatherproof, my old one isnt actually wrecked yet either.

----------


## Dougie

If you aren't prepared for quality, you won't get it. 

Although they are quite warm/heavy, I've found my Bushbuck Big 4 to be a good balance of quality vs affordability. Unsure of price now but the first ones were about $200. 

If they came in a size that fit me, I would buy a Hunters Element XTR jacket in a heartbeat and just pray that I got a good zip. 

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MassiveAttack

I have never found anything thats breathable enough to keep up with the amount I sweat while walking up a hill.  On that basis I gave up on the whole concept and brought the jacket and pants of these from CRT\Farmlands

Betacraft Clothing - Shop - Techniflex

It's lighter than my old jacket and no seams so can be washed in the washing machine.  It has some stretch in it which helps to prevent tears.  The only down side is that the jacket is not 3/4 length so you either have to take the pants or have a wet arse.

If you look at people who work in bad weather like fishermen and dairy farmers they don't wear goretex, they wear this sort of thing.

----------


## specweapon

Mate of mine farms on Rainbow Station and he swears by Stoney Creek Pioneer pants and jacket, he uses them for pig hunting and pushing through gorse so pretty rough on them. They jacket's  $320 down from $400 at Farmlands at the moment, I'm going to get them unless anyone advises against?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> I have never found anything thats breathable enough to keep up with the amount I sweat while walking up a hill.  On that basis I gave up on the whole concept and brought the jacket and pants of these from CRT\Farmlands
> 
> If you look at people who work in bad weather like fishermen and dairy farmers they don't wear goretex, they wear this sort of thing.


Maybe ten years ago we did but the amount of good quality breathable wet weather gear on offer now I dont know anyone still running that sort of stuff, we went to the Line7 stuff even for our staff as even though its a lot more expensive they get twice as long out of it and are more willing to use it.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

All though I agree, there's no way you're getting wet in that sort of stuff, unless you sweat in it.

----------


## von tempsky fan

As a Sharemilker I seem to spend a majority of my time in the weather especially lately , iv tried all sorts of wet weathers but the best bang for buck is the Farmlands brand BACKROAD   https://farmlands.co.nz/Online-Shop/.../Jacket-Fjord/
and leggings they are on special for 230 for a set of jacket and leggings. They are cut right, I get a season out of them , are waterproof and warm , don't look gay , don't have zip up this and that bullshit  , are good value and have good back up.

----------


## Splash

The toughest wet weather hands down is the kaiwaka stormforce range.

----------


## 223nut

Have been trialling a light weight thin outshell lately, packs up to nothing. Always seem to sweat so this stays in pack for round camp, think it is a cycling one can't remember brand or anything

----------


## MassiveAttack

> As a Sharemilker I seem to spend a majority of my time in the weather especially lately , iv tried all sorts of wet weathers but the best bang for buck is the Farmlands brand BACKROAD   https://farmlands.co.nz/Online-Shop/.../Jacket-Fjord/
> and leggings they are on special for 230 for a set of jacket and leggings. They are cut right, I get a season out of them , are waterproof and warm , don't look gay , don't have zip up this and that bullshit  , are good value and have good back up.


Is the Fjord jacket 3/4 length and any idea how much one weighs?  Always keen to get better gear.

----------


## von tempsky fan

> Is the Fjord jacket 3/4 length and any idea how much one weighs?  Always keen to get better gear.


Its longer than the Kaiwaka  I had before it , I'm the same as you all manufacturers should  make their  jackets longer but it's still a good length , I  brought  my staff a set each and they really rate it. Its pretty lightweight especially  after I get around to throwing it in the washing  machine  with some sport wash.

----------


## norsk

I live in Bergen Norway,we get twice as much Rain as New Zealands West Coast.Last year we had 279 Rainy days
These are the best value for money in Jackets

Genuine British Army Desert Camo Gortex Jacket, Size 180/104, New Large Regular | eBay

They last easily two  years for me and thats wearing them felling trees for 500 days on average.Take advantage of the weak pound and get yourself a couple.

The British Army trousers arnt much good,the Gortex is alright but the waist band keeps slipping down.

GERMAN ARMY GORETEX TROUSERS XL, 38"- 44", USED MVP, GORE-TEX, FLECKTARN | eBay

So sporting your DPM Camo upper and Kraut Flecktarn strides you look like a Mercenary from the Salvation Army,but who gives a shit when your dry.

----------


## gadgetman

I went with one of these and matched it with the matching overtrou for less than $200.

British Gore-Tex Smock Used | Army and Outdoors

See they now have the two pocket version as well.

British Gore-Tex Jacket Used | Army and Outdoors

----------


## Nunga

wow thanks for all the advice guys, there is a lot of choices for me now. Im not hunting in them these will be for checking my traps.

----------


## Scouser

> I went with one of these and matched it with the matching overtrou for less than $200.
> 
> British Gore-Tex Smock Used | Army and Outdoors
> 
> See they now have the two pocket version as well.
> 
> British Gore-Tex Jacket Used | Army and Outdoors


I had these for years, they work, got a great deal on a camo NZDF Swazi jacket, so that's my main one now......

----------

